# installierte ispconfig version rausfinden



## Falloutboy6 (10. Okt. 2008)

Hi,

eine ganz simple Frage für euch. Wo sehe ich welche Version ich gerade installiert habe!?

Vielen Danke


----------



## Till (10. Okt. 2008)

Tools > Software Version


----------

